# Side by Side Sets of Bifold Doors



## ndenni01 (Jul 31, 2015)

We have a very large framed opening around two closets (side by side). We want to install two full sets of bifold doors (8 panels total) side by side so that each closet has its own set of bifolds. The floor is hardwood. We are not sure how to install the "center" bottom brackets as there is no frame in the middle of the closets. 

There is a divider "wall" between the two closets that the bottom brackets could be attached to, but this would put the brackets at a 90 degree angle to the doors. Or should we just butt the brackets up against each other and attach them directly to the floor. 

When we purchased the house they had two sets of overlapping sliding doors. They were always knocking into each other and making it difficult to access both closets t the sme time. so we are looking for a new solution. We are open to suggestions. Thank you. 

I am new and will try to post a photo and dimensions later for reference.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Usually they come with a track for bottom and top.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The old (1963) metal ones that I just replaced with sliders did have a track at the top and bottom.

Most of the new units (wood or composite) only have a track at the top.

I just took the best passive look possible at my pantry bi fold. If the bottom bracket is just a pivot point and your divider is centered I don't think direction will matter.

For attaching to the floor I suspect there will need to be a small space between the two center brackets.

Do keep in mind that the new unites are much thicker than the old metal ones and may not pivot properly in the same width space as the older thinner units.


----------



## ndenni01 (Jul 31, 2015)

As Colbyt mentions, we would be installing the new type of bifold doors with only a track at the top and pivots at the outside edges. In this case two outside edges would be meeting in the center. We are avoiding a bottom track as not to put more holes than necessary in the wood flooring. It had to be repaired from the previous doors to get where we are now. 

The opening is 95" wide and 80" tall. The door sets will be of differing widths. The left set being 53.5" and the right set 41.5". 

I think we are OK regarding the thickness of the doors as there is plenty of depth in the frame and will definitely adjust the width to allow the appropriate gaps.


----------



## ndenni01 (Jul 31, 2015)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3xg4ncohv7xdsra/File%20Jul%2031%2C%2017%2021%2050.jpeg?dl=0

A link to a photo.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Where are you getting bi-folds in those sizes?

It is not the depth that might be a problem with the thicker doors. It is the radius projection when pivoting where the center panels meet. In a bi-fold install there is usually a small gap between the wall and the door that is hidden with a trim piece. The old 3/4" door were shallow enough to butt together but I would be cautious with a modern 1-3/8" door.

I think you need 2 more posts to attach images.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The bottom brackets normally have adjustments (slot) for placing the door pivot. If you turn the brackets 90 degrees, you wont have the adjustment. Might work. That center mount is always going to be a little tricky because I expect you are planning for about 1/8" gap between the two door sets when closed.

You could munt the bottom brackets back-to back as you mentioned. Two screws into the floor, and two nuts and bolts holding the brackets together. The visible nuts and bolts might not look great though. 

You might be able to find doors with bottom brackets that mount to the floor only. Or if you (or a buddy) welds, you might take the two center brackets, cut off the vertical portion, and weld them together as one bracket that mounts to the floor only.


----------



## ndenni01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Emilymay, can you point me to an example of such a system?


----------



## ndenni01 (Jul 31, 2015)

SPS-1, good suggestions. I do have a welder available, and I totally didn't think about losing that bottom adjustment by turning the bottom brackets 90 degrees. Good catch. Thank you.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

ndenni01 said:


> Emilymay, can you point me to an example of such a system?


I see them all over. Lumberyards and big box stores.


----------



## ndenni01 (Jul 31, 2015)

ColbyT, We're not sure yet where we'll source the doors from. We'll either purchase some and trim them, build them ourselves, or have them done custom.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

ndenni01 said:


> ColbyT, We're not sure yet where we'll source the doors from. We'll either purchase some and trim them, build them ourselves, or have them done custom.



Let me save you some time. Any hollow core bi fold door that you buy may only be trimmed 1/4" on each side and 1/2" in height. To the best of my knowledge there is nothing out there that is trim-able to the measurements you specified.

Someone, either HD or Lowes had a somewhat pricy bypass door that looked like a raised panel but you said you did not like bypass.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I expect Colby is right about hitting hollow door if you need to trim more than about 1/4" off the width. But you could possibly cut it and glue in a filler strip.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

These and more can be found here...
http://www.familyhandyman.com/closet?page=1&display=19


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I would take the dividing wall out..

If you have 48" of room on both sides of closet, have you thought about pocket doors.?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Johnson-...dware-Set-for-Pocket-Doors-200961DR/100658054


----------

